# WKORV resale prices



## ascarborough (Apr 27, 2006)

After much research, and a lot of great advice from many tuggers, we have decided to make the plunge (despite the cold pool) on a WKORV resale.   We are looking at annual 2bd/2ba OV units.   On the various resale sites the price for these are in the 32-40K range.   This gives me a good idea of what to expect, but I was hoping someone might know of recent sales and be able to provide an actual resale price or someone might have an idea of what a "good deal" would be on one of these units.   Thanks so much.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2006)

To my recollection, the lowest price that has been reported on these boards is $35K for a 2 bdm.   But I would say $40K is more the norm.  A Tugger just posted a few days ago that he wanted to sell his WKORV unit - you might want to email him.


----------



## Henry M. (Apr 27, 2006)

There's a unit for $31,000 and another for $33,900 at www.redweek.com. Double check to make sure they are Ocean View and not Mountain/Island View. I think these are good prices for Ocean View units. KORN is selling Island View for $44,900 and Ocean Views for $57,900 or so.


----------



## smsavage (Apr 27, 2006)

There's a couple of 2 br every year uses on Ebay right now for between 29,500 and 32,500.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2006)

smsavage said:
			
		

> There's a couple of 2 br every year uses on Ebay right now for between 29,500 and 32,500.



The one for $29,500 is only a 1 bdm.
But a 2 bdm. is listed for $32,900/Buy It Now.
http://search.ebay.com/westin-ocean-resort-villas_W0QQfromZR40QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQssPageNameZRC0022

For some reason most of the redweek Ads don't list the unit's location - guess you have to email the owner.


----------



## chrisfromOC (Apr 28, 2006)

[_Message deleted.  Please review the Posting Rules re advertising. - mg_]


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2006)

[_Message responding to deleted advertising removed. -- mg_]


----------



## smsavage (Apr 28, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> The one for $29,500 is only a 1 bdm.
> But a 2 bdm. is listed for $32,900/Buy It Now.
> http://search.ebay.com/westin-ocean-resort-villas_W0QQfromZR40QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQssPageNameZRC0022
> 
> For some reason most of the redweek Ads don't list the unit's location - guess you have to email the owner.




Thanks for catching my error on the 1 br. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## ascarborough (Apr 28, 2006)

We just had our offer accepted and we are now starting the escrow process.   A 2/2 OV popped up on www.myresortnetwork on Wed. and I had been in contact with the seller since then.   We made an offer last night and it was accepted today.   Offered a little less than the asking price, which was the lowest price I had seen for a 2/2 annual OV, plus paid the 2006 MF in order to get the early December week that had been reserved.   We are very excited!

Thanks to all who helped us out with advice and links to the many pictures.


----------



## duke (Apr 28, 2006)

What was the price you finally agreed on?


----------



## ascarborough (Apr 28, 2006)

$31K + $1300 MF for the reserved week.


----------



## grgs (Apr 28, 2006)

Congratulations--I hope you enjoy it!

Glorian


----------

